# My new PB largemouth



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Caught a new PB largmouth today out of a private lake. It was just over 23.75 in. What do you guys think she would have weighed?


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Wright, there is a formula for figuring the weight out that is pretty close, google search and I am sure you will find it. I don't know the weight but that fish is sweet. Great catch.


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome catch, bet that was a fun one to bring in... Looks easily like a 5-6#'r. friend caught one around 26" and weighed in at 6.2# Either way, Awesome catch!

P.S. i had noticed that the wally-world near me had some real decent prices on digital/spring loaded scales($10-20) range


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice Hawg!!! My 21 inch weighed right at 5 lbs.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great looking fish! Congratulations on the catch. As far as weight I am sure the guesses will have quite a range. Based on the picture and your length measurement I would "guess" that she would make 6#. Take the scales with you next time and measure her.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish!
Some of my tours have landed 22-inchers in the 6lb. weight class. Most 21-incher bass that I've caught are in or very near the 5lb. weight class. If yours measured 23.75-inches, you're in the upper 6lb. or maybe even 7lb. weight class.

Next time take a scale!!!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice fish,...6lbs?
I used to live in SE Oh while at hocking(class of '80) and fished the heck out of the gravel pits along rt 33 between N'ville and Athens,best bass from the pits went 27" and lost bigger ones. They definitely run bigger down there than in SW OH,TC1


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice Fish!! Looks like a 6# plus in the pic, hard to tell with you holding it straight out, definately pushing 6.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

very nice fish,congrads.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

awesome fish! i would guess it at 6-7# range. my buddy caught one the same length 3 years ago and it was 9 3/4 lb, but it was a fat-bellied hawg. the fight is what matters, though, and i'm sure this fish gave ya a good one.


----------



## bassin101 (May 16, 2005)

wright7414,
You can check out the weight by going to link on the following website. I believe you'll need addition measurements though. Real nice fish. Catch and release I hope.
www.extremebasslures.com


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

hey guy very nice fish, congrats.

Here is the formula for guestamating weight.

length x length x girth then devide by 1200
comes out very close. 

Now go out and catch another to try the formula on.

Tight lines,

Capt Hook


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Just from my experience with bass! I am going to guess 4.5 to 5.5 closer to 5.0! That should be pretty close! Nice fish!


----------

